

GPS directs driver to death in Spain's largest reservoir - fun2have
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/oct/04/gps-driver-death-spanish-reservoir

======
Tichy
Doesn't make sense. It must have been a bad driver. What if they had been on
the correct road, but something suddenly appeared on the road in front of them
(deer, or a broken car, tree that fell over the road, whatever)? They
shouldn't have been going so fast that they had no time to react.

